# Parking near to Alicante airport



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there and happy new year to you all.
Can anyone recommend good and also secure parking near to Alicante airport please for when we come back/forth to the UK, Have seen Umbrella parking, anyone on here used them? thanks x :ranger:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The things I do for you ! :lol: 
Alicante Airport Parking Costs
If you scroll down to 'alicante airport off-parking' there's a list with details, costs, etc. 
Claus parking is quite close tucked in on the right as you go around to join the autovía. Roberto is on the right as you are approaching the airport & used to have a sign saying yearly parking 368€ +iva. Can't say I recall seeing it when I was there yesterday. I haven't used any of these but know some people who have without problems.

P.S. forgot to mention that you can click on any of the names & go to their sites for full info, map, etc.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

What would i do without you Gus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x ( Ferry crossing 14th )


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We have used Victoria Parking but that was just for two weeks. 

We now get friends to take us and pick us up and we do the same for them.

Where will you be living? How far from the airport?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I've used both Roberto Cars and Javea Cars for parking at Alicante. They both seem to be much of a muchness as far as price & service is concerned. Both of them offer a discounted rate if you offer to pay in advance, by card, when making your reservation on the phone.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> We have used Victoria Parking but that was just for two weeks.
> 
> We now get friends to take us and pick us up and we do the same for them.
> 
> Where will you be living? How far from the airport?


Well I'm 144kms from the airport in the town of Lorca & although still in the Lorca region ( Trip over & your in Andalucia ) I think Jaxx is nearer to 190km.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there and happy new year to you all.
> Can anyone recommend good and also secure parking near to Alicante airport please for when we come back/forth to the UK, Have seen Umbrella parking, anyone on here used them? thanks x :ranger:


I've used Aquacar for long term parking for a couple of years. It costs what it costs. Pick ups and drop offs work well. They can arrange for cars to be fixed and my car is always washed and ready to drive away. No doubt other companies offer similar.


----------



## RayRob (Jun 7, 2013)

*Be aware of problems when leaving your ca.*

I previously used ****** car parking at Alicante Airport and did so for five years. Each time I left to return to the UK I valeted my car inside and out leaving no debris on the carpets or seats. I live in Javea and on each occasion prior to driving to the airport I filled the vehicle with fuel leaving me with three quarters of a tank of petrol left. On Monday I returned and collected my car. The first thing I noticed was a bad smell in the car similar to sweaty feet. Then I noticed the front passenger seat had been moved forwards and the carpets front and rear had small stones and dirt on them. The tyre walls which I had painted with a professional black tyre spray were muddied. The most significant discovery was that my petrol tank had been filled to the top. On checking the mileage it had increased from when I left it. In short someone had used my car whilst I had been in the UK. On speaking with this company I had the unfortunate experience that attack was the best form of defence. I was shouted at and they refused to even consider the possibility my vehicle had been used without my consent. Eventually the only thing which stopped the aggressive refusal to accept responsibility was when I pointed out to them that I was going to report this unauthorised use to the Guardia Civil. I pointed out that my car could have been used for some form of criminal activity or had incurred traffic violations. I have now made a full statement to the police for two reasons. First to protect myself if my car has been used for criminal activity and secondly to make companies realise there are serious penalties for allowing a clients property to be used without their knowledge. I would suggest that prior to leaving your car with any company the mileage is recorded and the petrol gauge checked. Always check the car for damage prior to leaving the compound. Your insurance company will probably dispute a claim under these circumstances so be aware.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RayRob said:


> I previously used ****** car parking at Alicante Airport and did so for five years. Each time I left to return to the UK I valeted my car inside and out leaving no debris on the carpets or seats. I live in Javea and on each occasion prior to driving to the airport I filled the vehicle with fuel leaving me with three quarters of a tank of petrol left. On Monday I returned and collected my car. The first thing I noticed was a bad smell in the car similar to sweaty feet. Then I noticed the front passenger seat had been moved forwards and the carpets front and rear had small stones and dirt on them. The tyre walls which I had painted with a professional black tyre spray were muddied. The most significant discovery was that my petrol tank had been filled to the top. On checking the mileage it had increased from when I left it. In short someone had used my car whilst I had been in the UK. On speaking with this company I had the unfortunate experience that attack was the best form of defence. I was shouted at and they refused to even consider the possibility my vehicle had been used without my consent. Eventually the only thing which stopped the aggressive refusal to accept responsibility was when I pointed out to them that I was going to report this unauthorised use to the Guardia Civil. I pointed out that my car could have been used for some form of criminal activity or had incurred traffic violations. I have now made a full statement to the police for two reasons. First to protect myself if my car has been used for criminal activity and secondly to make companies realise there are serious penalties for allowing a clients property to be used without their knowledge. I would suggest that prior to leaving your car with any company the mileage is recorded and the petrol gauge checked. Always check the car for damage prior to leaving the compound. Your insurance company will probably dispute a claim under these circumstances so be aware.


dreadful experience!!

'naming & shaming' is against forum rules, however, so I've had to edit out the company name


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

RayRob said:


> I previously used ****** car parking at Alicante Airport and did so for five years. Each time I left to return to the UK I valeted my car inside and out leaving no debris on the carpets or seats. I live in Javea and on each occasion prior to driving to the airport I filled the vehicle with fuel leaving me with three quarters of a tank of petrol left. On Monday I returned and collected my car. The first thing I noticed was a bad smell in the car similar to sweaty feet. Then I noticed the front passenger seat had been moved forwards and the carpets front and rear had small stones and dirt on them. The tyre walls which I had painted with a professional black tyre spray were muddied. The most significant discovery was that my petrol tank had been filled to the top. On checking the mileage it had increased from when I left it. In short someone had used my car whilst I had been in the UK. On speaking with this company I had the unfortunate experience that attack was the best form of defence. I was shouted at and they refused to even consider the possibility my vehicle had been used without my consent. Eventually the only thing which stopped the aggressive refusal to accept responsibility was when I pointed out to them that I was going to report this unauthorised use to the Guardia Civil. I pointed out that my car could have been used for some form of criminal activity or had incurred traffic violations. I have now made a full statement to the police for two reasons. First to protect myself if my car has been used for criminal activity and secondly to make companies realise there are serious penalties for allowing a clients property to be used without their knowledge. I would suggest that prior to leaving your car with any company the mileage is recorded and the petrol gauge checked. Always check the car for damage prior to leaving the compound. Your insurance company will probably dispute a claim under these circumstances so be aware.


That is very scary!, my husband has left his 'nearly new' car with airport 'car minders', each time I have made him remove all the documents relating to our car, in case it ever gets used, or goes missing. The 'minders' collect the car from us on level 4 at Alicante, so far it has been returned clean and in good condition, I hope they are not the same company. I don't think my husband has ever checked the millage before parking.


----------



## RayRob (Jun 7, 2013)

The adjudicator has informed me that to name and shame the car parking company is against the rules which defeats to the purpose of posting a warning to unsuspecting vehicle owners.

The reason for naming this particular company was so that members could make an informed judgement as to the safety of their cars whilst away and at the same time being in a position to protect their property. Unfortunately there appears little point in placing this information in the first instance as it clearly assists no one under these circumstances.

We now have a situation where I have have proved my car was taken without my permission but I cannot assist others to protect their vehicles which is a ridiculous situation especially as this was most probably not the first time and will no doubt not the last time.

I joined this site as I thought it was a positive move forwards in helping others 
avoid situations similar to this. As this cannot be achieved I will withdraw from this site.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RayRob said:


> The adjudicator has informed me that to name and shame the car parking company is against the rules which defeats to the purpose of posting a warning to unsuspecting vehicle owners.
> 
> The reason for naming this particular company was so that members could make an informed judgement as to the safety of their cars whilst away and at the same time being in a position to protect their property. Unfortunately there appears little point in placing this information in the first instance as it clearly assists no one under these circumstances.
> 
> ...


there's always the Private Message option for regular members..........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RayRob said:


> The adjudicator has informed me that to name and shame the car parking company is against the rules which defeats to the purpose of posting a warning to unsuspecting vehicle owners.
> 
> The reason for naming this particular company was so that members could make an informed judgement as to the safety of their cars whilst away and at the same time being in a position to protect their property. Unfortunately there appears little point in placing this information in the first instance as it clearly assists no one under these circumstances.
> 
> ...


It's great that you want to help others by warning them about an unscrupulous company, but this type of posting obviously has to be monitored.
If the site didn't have this rule anyone could post anything about a company they didn't like and wanted to seek revenge on. This could result in all sorts of legal actions being taken against the the people involved in the forum especially if the info is not true!.
Even without naming the company your message is clear - check your vehicle before leaving it (I would imagine in the presence of somebody who works there) and check it again when you pick it up.
Thanks for the advice!


----------

